# FREE, On This Post, Plans For A Wooden Puzzle!



## Magnum

These Plans have been sitting in my Computer for a while now. I have No Idea where I got them from or I'd give credit to the "Author" or "Designer".

*So. Here you go. Enjoy!*=================================================================










=================================================================










=================================================================

Well ….While I'm here I might as well show you another one.

This is My Take on the well known *"How did you get the Nail in the Centre Piece?"*

The difference is …. this is a Bolt and Nuts. The "Nail One" is usually Boiled, Clamped in a Vise until it dries, then Drilled, Nail Inserted , and Boiled again to Expand it back to size, etc. *That's probably good for a Day or more.*

I made mine from a piece of Scrap Cedar, it's about 5" Long and 1-3/4" High. At least it was until a *"WAZOO"* at the PUB decided HE knew how it was done and Broke Off one of the End Pieces Trying to prove it. Why is it Not Legal to Punch someone in the Face when they do Stupid things like that????

*Anyway ….. From Start to Finish, the way you see it was about 1-1/2 to 2 Hours.*

IF there's a "Next One" it will have 2 Center "Poles", More Nuts and a Few Washers. In the same amount of time.

*Problem is …..... I can't remember what the "Short Cut" was that made it a lot faster to do???? ;-}*

===================================================================










==================================================================










==================================================================


----------



## williel

Hey Rick , this looks like a fun project to do, Thanks for the pattern !!


----------



## Howie

I saw this done with a nail by the "Woodwright" soak the wood til it can be bent, insert and let dry.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks Rick, always good to add to my list of things to make.


----------



## SnowyRiver

Rick…these are great…thanks for posting.


----------



## DrDirt

Yep steve marin on LJ posted a video on the nail puzzle - Rather than just soak the wood, he boiled one end of the piece then compressed it in a vise.
Inserted the nail then reboiled it to get it to swell back up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks, have you made the knot puzzle?


----------



## JoeLyddon

Rick, thank you very much!

COOL stuff!

I remember seeing Roy Underhill covering the Nail (your bolt) trick…

Seems like I have seen the Block Puzzle too…
... maybe I'll try it this time… LOL


----------



## chrisstef

Rick dont go for Kate, shes a floozy, i just seen her write the same msg to MrRon!!! Bros before …


----------



## BigTiny

Want to make it really pop? (the knot puzzle) Make it from three different woods, like purpleheart, maple and walnut.

Paul


----------



## Magnum

*Howie: * I doubt that you could "Bend" the wood to the point that you need to without Breaking it.

*Dr. Dirt:* Yes. I've seen his Video. You'll note that he left it in the Vise for *2 Days *to dry before he could drill the hole Then after he inserted the Nail, he boiled it again to bring it back to it's original shape, and let it dry for *2 more days.*

I did my *"Nut And Bolt"* using BASICALLY the same method. *BUT!* The Entire Thing was *Done and Finished in about an HOUR. *

*HINT:* There is a way to do it without having to leave it in a Vise to Dry. i.e. Cut it, Boil it, (Leave the Pot on the Stove), Drill It, Insert the Nut And Bolt, Re-Boil It back to it's Natural Size. Dries Pretty Quickly. *DONE!*

"Paul" Good Idea!!


----------

